# Hello Ophelia!



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Meet the latest and last addition to our group here, a PEW dwarf rat! Whose heard of anything cuter?

She's a rat from a 50ish rat hoarding rescue that spanned three states. She travelled over 600mi today! She may be stunted due to crowding and severe malnourishment. She was being kept in cramps cages that were too small anyway, with adult females even. They were kept on pine and fed cat food. 

http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/library/Aug 4

There's a picture (of a picture) where she is eating a raspberry which is bigger than her head. We contemplated ripping it in half...

Her cage right now is my hospital cage. It's able to hold at least two standard sized adult rats, so it's an outrageous amount of room that she is absolutely going crazy with. 

We also managed to partly immerse her in the car by accident! She was skittish when we got her at 1:30, and is friendly now that we are home at midnight. 

She has to learn not to be mouthy, how to use a water bottle (and eat big girl food) and grow some yet. She's so tiny I can close her in my palm and only her tail will stick out. Once she slows down maybe I'll get some clear photos!

Even though I washed my hands my rats smelt her on my hand, and they weren't that bothered which bodes well. My girls are stunted (though not as severe as her) so I don't anticipate problems. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm so happy you were able to get her out of that situation! I'm sure with a little love and a lot of numnums she will join the ranks soon.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm thrilled you took her! I look forward to seeing her grow !!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She's getting a lot of numnums XD I keep giving her rat sized portions. And she can't even pick them up! Lol. 

She's so small I put a sauce can (cleaned out) in her cage with some hay stuffed in it and that was her nest. 

We treated her for mites before she stepped in the door and one drop seemed excessive. 

She's a huge jumper and very good at it so we have to be nimble. Someone forgot to tell her pews are almost blind and shouldn't be adventurous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She met Circe and Caius today. Here's the end of intros with Circe : https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UpeRS7eJ5sM

Circe is one an stunted slightly due to growth, litter size, and bad genetics. Wait until I upload Caius' photos, she's a normal sized one year old female. 

You can also see in the video what it looks like for a rat to utterly disregard your opinion.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/v09Atfe.png

http://i.imgur.com/Ehqskmq.png

http://i.imgur.com/mb9vv7j.png

Ophelia just follows them around, cuddles them, tried to suckle a few times, and just wants love.


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Perfect example of why rats need company; goodness Ophelia seems enamored with her . Also wonderful that your older girl took so well to her even with young age! Are you moving them in together or keeping little one separate for now?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Shes separate for now. She was actually supposed to be in quarantine, but as you can see she craves love and affection and was doing poorly alone -wouldnt eat or sleep. She is extremely tiny and worse, malnourished so I don't feel comfortable with them living with her (I have 11 rats + Ophelia). I feel no muscle mass on this baby and she is so light that you dont notice when she's crawling over you. She goes to the vet Fri but I'm not betting on her being much heavier than an ounce. Until she gets bigger, or at least heavier, she's separate - you can see how a single paw is almost big enough to cover her face.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Baby has grown!!

Still tiny but she is getting there 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

so tiny - and so cute!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Bigger, and still just as cute.


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

The breeder we got our boys from breeds dwarf rats, they are adorable!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://imgur.com/WvAWMwN

She's almost as big as my one year old females now. Pardon the surplus of Ratties she's the white blur. 

She's a sleek build, very long and thin. She's like the perfect rat form in the wild and is capable of so much more than my stockier babies. None of mine are overweight and they're all very fit but nothing on her muscle. 

http://imgur.com/Z0E9ffb


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

She certainly has grown


----------

